# Half pixel to anamorphosis



## tmiravent (10 Oct 2016)

Hello,
this is the journal for my new layout.

This was the last image of the previous layout!
Learned a lot with this tank lot's of challenges!






Love to keep the neon tetras and the very special apistogramas B. Shishita.
For this layout i'm working with black/red vulcanic rock and some wood.
Let's see how it goes.
cheers


----------



## tmiravent (10 Oct 2016)

Here is a draw of the planting that i'm thinking (and debating),




cheers


----------



## alto (11 Oct 2016)

splendid


----------



## tmiravent (13 Oct 2016)

Lot of work! Time to fill up the tank.
Suck a bad planting technic... (too tired)
Some wood end floating, as expected. (they will come down in 1 or 2 weeks)

Missing some plants, don't like the plants location. (now i have a better view of the layout)
Lot's of work ahead. 

Here's the first image after flooding. 


[/url]
cheers,


----------



## alto (14 Oct 2016)

You see everything "wrong" with it  
I see everything I like


----------



## tmiravent (19 Oct 2016)

Some changes...



cheers


----------



## Berlioz (20 Oct 2016)

Wow, fantastic hardscape!


----------



## tadabis (20 Oct 2016)

Very nice! Keep posting updates


----------



## tmiravent (20 Oct 2016)

Thanks for following!

*Half pixel to anamorphosis*

*Date*: 13.10.2016 [update 22.11.2016]
*Tank:* CentriVidro 270 liters 120 (c) x 45 (a) x 50 (p) - vinyl Tozé (theVinylMaster)
*Stand: *Iron CentriVidro + DIY artificial wood
*Lights:* MiraLed 100W (7 x 6500ºK + 3 x 4000º K)
*Filter:* EHEIM 4 350T + eheim Skim350
*Co2: *Weipro PH2010 + Dici Co2 + Sera Reactor 1000
*Electrolysis:* Twinstar Nano
*Hardscape:* black and red volcanic rock + portuguese wood
*Substrate: *Tropica
*Fert's:* EI adapted and MicroMix+
*Fish:* ?? Ideas are welcome
*Plants:*
Bucephalandra's
Bolbitis heteroclita "difformis" - Mini Bolbitis
Eleocharis sp.
Eleocharis sp. 'Pusilla'
Hydrocotyle Tripartita
Hygrophila "Araguaia"
Hygrophila Pinnatifida
Limnophila sp. "Vietnam" . Vietnam Ambulia
Ludwigia Arcuata
Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo'
Rotala sp. "Green"
Rotala sp. "Índica"
Rotala sp. 'Vietnam'
Staurogyne sp. "Porto Velho"​

*Special tanks:*
Tozé (theVinylMaster, lot's of jokes, beer and laughs)
Nuno (high skilled advice's, direct opinions, patience to plant a carpet in the right way!)
Filipe (precious help with hardscape, lot's of patience to answer newbies, very direct and useful opinions from a pro!)​Hope you enjoy this journal,
cheers!


----------



## alto (20 Oct 2016)

tmiravent said:


> Some changes...


always amazing what a difference in perspective with small changes


----------



## tmiravent (25 Oct 2016)

An update:




i expect some work with this layout, isn't gonna be easy!
Some melt in buces, algae already appearing in rocks, as expected a lot to deal with! 
Rotalas and ambulia doing fine, but growing in horizontal... maybe too much light! 

Ambulia:




Rotala Vietnam:




algae:
[



rotala indica:




cheers


----------



## tmiravent (5 Nov 2016)

Almost a month with this layout.
Had a huge melt, some algae but things are balancing in the right way (i hope so).
I like to show also the bad part's of the layout evolution, algae is part of the system.
So i grabbed my macro lens and made some close up's before cleaning and cutting...

Changing water:




Top view, as you see rotalas stay out of water...




Huge melt and some algae, name one and i have it! (diatoms almost gone)








This one is very nice, it's a terrestrial moss in the rocks...








This bba came with some bad shape plants, i don't have in the tank, yet!








Time to fill up with water and take the shoot:




cheers,


----------



## Manisha (6 Nov 2016)

Stunning photography, scape & close ups of your algae


----------



## rebel (8 Nov 2016)

Stunning algae shots! Thanks for sharing the ups and downs... Otherwise we tend to think that pros never get algae...


----------



## tmiravent (14 Nov 2016)

Thanks for support!

Trying to balance this one...






cheers


----------



## ahjoe0digi (14 Nov 2016)

Nice!!!!!  

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (14 Nov 2016)

Strange shot! 

Nice growth


----------



## tmiravent (22 Nov 2016)

Long time thinking about a termo filter...
Also made some adjustment's in the cabinet, take a look! 




I'm very happy with the dosing pump modification, more space, better view and easier adjustment.
Also start using Eheim skimmer [skim350] but i tough it would be more easy to clean...
Also adjust the light a little bit higher, 30cm from surface for more consistent distribution.




The plants are responding well, and started to introduce my old fish, the red's, 2 pigmeu cory's (with 2 baby's) and 2 boraras, very old!
FTS:



cheers


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Nov 2016)

Hi T, Nice scape


----------



## bloskas (23 Nov 2016)

stunning! i had something similar in mind for my next scape


----------



## tmiravent (4 Dec 2016)

Lot's of rain over here...
My values in the tank are consistent around:
PH 7 - 6,5 | TDS 300 | GH5 | KH2 | NO3 5 | PO4 1,5 | FE0,05

Here a picture with some motion...



cheers,


----------



## tmiravent (15 Dec 2016)

Light test,
need to make some changes in plant layout and some fish add...






cheers


----------



## tmiravent (6 Jan 2017)

Update,
making plant changes and adjustments...


 
cheers!


----------



## tim (7 Jan 2017)

Looks ready for a contest pic already 
Superb scape.


----------



## tmiravent (12 Jan 2017)

Tanks Tim!

Some detail pictures, some buces... (finally getting colours)...


----------



## tmiravent (12 Jan 2017)

And FTS,





cheers,


----------



## tmiravent (27 Jan 2017)

More small adjustments...



 

cheers


----------



## Grendel (29 Jan 2017)

This is fantastic.  The way the different leaf shapes and textures intermingle around the wood and rock is really pleasing IMO.  I also think the root/grass combo in front right corner helps create a nice sense of depth.


----------



## tmiravent (11 Feb 2017)

Grendel said:


> This is fantastic.  The way the different leaf shapes and textures intermingle around the wood and rock is really pleasing IMO.  I also think the root/grass combo in front right corner helps create a nice sense of depth.


Thanks!

It's time to make one more cut...



cheers


----------



## Doubu (12 Feb 2017)

Love the bushes! Do you have any tips/tricks to get it looking like that? Also... what do you do/how do you manage when it all collectively grows taller?


----------



## tmiravent (14 Feb 2017)

Doubu said:


> Love the bushes! Do you have any tips/tricks to get it looking like that? Also... what do you do/how do you manage when it all collectively grows taller?



Thanks!
Cut, cut, cut! That's the secret.
I put hand's inside water 2 times/week at least...
I try to cut the rotalas when they reach the top.
This was today cut...



Special thanks to Tobias Coring!
cheers


----------



## tmiravent (2 Mar 2017)

Need to cut more...



cheers!


----------



## tmiravent (3 Mar 2017)

Robbo4551 said:


> That cabinet is a piece of art!


Thanks!


----------



## tmiravent (28 Mar 2017)

I don't expect much more from this...
time to start thinking next one!
Meanwhile 
enjoy this scape while it last!,












cheers,


----------



## BBogdan (29 Mar 2017)

Love this scape , soo natural !


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Mar 2017)

Superb...


----------



## tmiravent (30 Mar 2017)

Thanks for the comments and likes!

A few more details...
















cheers!


----------



## tmiravent (24 Apr 2017)

And that's it!
It's done.



Thanks for following this journal.
cheers,


----------



## tmiravent (8 Jul 2017)

Just for fun...





cheers!


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Jul 2017)

That's spectacular DW, it almost looks like a Gorgonian.


----------



## alto (8 Jul 2017)

Terrific tank progress 
Did you ever add the Apisto B. Shishita?

Wonderful branching manzanita!


----------



## tmiravent (8 Jul 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> That's spectacular DW, it almost looks like a Gorgonian.


Thanks!


alto said:


> Terrific tank progress
> Did you ever add the Apisto B. Shishita? Wonderful branching manzanita!


No, the B. Shishita was in the first layout (first image of topic). Thanks!


----------



## tmiravent (8 Aug 2017)

This was a nice journey! 
Some mistakes and learned a lot.
Thanks for following this anamorphosis!




cheers!


----------



## ir0nma1den (9 Aug 2017)

Congrats on the placement!


----------



## Nigel95 (10 Aug 2017)

Gratz. It was a beautifull tank. Are you satisfied with the ranking?


----------



## tmiravent (11 Aug 2017)

Nigel95 said:


> Gratz. It was a beautifull tank. Are you satisfied with the ranking?


In 2015 i got a 785, now a took 383.
It's fun! For me, the goal of hobby is that, enjoying and having fun with friends.
Always trying to learn and improve,
cheers


----------



## tmiravent (11 Aug 2017)




----------



## tmiravent (28 Aug 2017)




----------



## Daveslaney (30 Aug 2017)

Great result.Well deserved IMHO.
Out of interest how did you make the mound on the left? Is it just done with the larva rock and substrate? or is there some kind of substrate supports underneath?.


----------



## tmiravent (30 Aug 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> Great result.Well deserved IMHO.
> Out of interest how did you make the mound on the left? Is it just done with the larva rock and substrate? or is there some kind of substrate supports underneath?.



Thanks!
If you watch page1, in first images you see 2 rocks behind the wood. these 2 lava rocks are huge, they got from the bottom to that top point.
In this layout didn't use any glue. Lot's of lava rock and patience.
The rock work was easy, the wood work took many hours. If you cut the wood too much...
Rock's and substrate, simple as that!


----------



## tmiravent (21 Sep 2017)

This time a top 50! Not bad!



Cheers!


----------



## tmiravent (23 Oct 2017)

And here it is, the final shot:




cheers


----------



## tmiravent (30 Nov 2017)

Finally EAPLC place for this one:

81 EAPLC | 49 CIPS | 152 IIAC | 383 IAPLC | ## AGA (no rank)
Cheers


----------



## Edvet (1 Dec 2017)

Noob me thought you could enter a scape in one competition only, or is that just AGA?


----------



## tmiravent (1 Dec 2017)

Edvet said:


> Noob me thought you could enter a scape in one competition only, or is that just AGA?


Kind off.
there are some rules, if you want to follow...
maybe for the pro's that's important. ( even there you easily see them breaking the rules)
for me and mot of the hobby people the key is participate and have fun!
Be free, break the rules!


----------

